
Amazon is going to kill more American jobs than China did - BaptisteGreve
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/amazon-is-going-to-kill-more-american-jobs-than-china-did-2017-01-19
======
sharemywin
The Economic Policy Institute, estimates that America. lost 2.7 million jobs
as a result of the U.S.-China trade deficit between 2001 and 2011, 2.1 million
of them in manufacturing.

[https://www.usnews.com/news/articles/2012/08/24/report-
ameri...](https://www.usnews.com/news/articles/2012/08/24/report-america-
lost-27-million-jobs-to-china-in-10-years)

Current, Walmart has 2.3M employees to do 485B. Assuming 124B(substarted 12B
for cloud services) for amazon with 341k employees that means about 1.3M
employees to do 485B.

wikipedia.org (my calculation for 1.3M jobs)

------
Fremsley
There will be losses, as you may expect, in the retail trade, but there will
also be growth in the industries that will be required to support the growth
of Amazon. Couriers, the vehicles they use, fuel, tyres, servicing, the
drivers need to eat etc. The list, I imagine (without much thought) could be
very large in terms of support of said growth. The drones that are mentioned,
well, someone needs to make them, and make the parts that make them...and so
on..

